# Engine setup



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi guys my name is jason . I've already talked with Pontiac jim. He suggested I post on here to get opinions. So I have a 389 I'm putting a 450 stroker kit in it. Will be 4.25 kit. With forged pistons and rods. cast crank. I'll have lightly ported 6x-8 heads with 3 angle valve grind. Butler is making piston to get 9.25 to 9.5 to 1 . 0 deck. I have a dual plane peformer intake with eldebrock 750 carb. Headers with 2.5 exhaust with 40series muflers. 400 transmission with 2200 stall. And 355 rear end. And a crowler 60242 cam. What do you all think of the setup?


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Come on guys 71 people following but not one person committing on my build? Would love to here positive and negative commits


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jason6512 said:


> Come on guys 71 people following but not one person committing on my build? Would love to here positive and negative commits


You posted in the wrong section. You may not get a response. Repost down in the correct section at the lower page for the 1964-74 GTO's and engine section.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Jason6512 said:


> Hi guys my name is jason . I've already talked with Pontiac jim. He suggested I post on here to get opinions. So I have a 389 I'm putting a 450 stroker kit in it. Will be 4.25 kit. With forged pistons and rods. cast crank. I'll have lightly ported 6x-8 heads with 3 angle valve grind. Butler is making piston to get 9.25 to 9.5 to 1 . 0 deck. I have a dual plane peformer intake with eldebrock 750 carb. Headers with 2.5 exhaust with 40series muflers. 400 transmission with 2200 stall. And 355 rear end. And a crowler 60242 cam. What do you all think of the setup?


It sounds a lot like the setup I was running before my recent upgrade to a 467 stoker kit from butler. I think you will be pleased with the performance overall. I know that PontiacJim and Butler performance will always provide solid advice!


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice thanks I appreciate the advice


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> It sounds a lot like the setup I was running before my recent upgrade to a 467 stoker kit from butler. I think you will be pleased with the performance overall. I know that PontiacJim and Butler performance will always provide solid advice!


Ya, Jason PM'd me and I threw out a set of parameters for a cam choice to work with. I thought the Crower 60242 or the 60243 were good choices with the 242 being the better pick for the automatic and providing a better operating RPM range.

If anyone might have another pick or recommendation for a different manufacturer or grind, toss it out here and it can be discussed.

Here is the Crower specs that can be compared:



https://www.crower.com/media/pdf/2008b/126-128.pdf


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Also should I go with electric fuel pump or stay with the manual fuel pump


----------

